# Solder Preference - Spool or Tube



## BuddytheReow (Jan 5, 2022)

So, I’m starting to run low on solder. I use 60/40. My soldering iron came with a dispenser shaped as a large crayon and keep refilling it. I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on getting a spool of it instead of the multiple tubes. I don’t have a dowel to put the spool on. At least not yet.

What kind of solder do you guys use? Any preferences out there? Thanks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool and I clip off about 8" at time to work with


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool on a dispenser:

Solder: Kester 24-6337-0027 (Sn63PB37 3.3% 66/44 .031 diameter)
Stand


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool sitting on my bench and just unwind as I go, mg chemical 63/37 .032 at the moment


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 5, 2022)

I started (and still use) these tubes, never thought I’d be 48 builds in. Always wanted to pick up a spool but thought, “just one more pedal I don’t need a huge spool”. 600 tubes later…. Lead free Kester. I know I know but it is what it is.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 5, 2022)

I use an old set of helping hands to hold my solder spool and my solder wick ... and usually a spool of whatever wire I'm using for a build


----------



## peccary (Jan 5, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> I use a spool on a dispenser:
> 
> Solder: Kester 24-6337-0027 (Sn63PB37 3.3% 66/44 .031 diameter)
> Stand


I use the same stand, but with Kester 44



			https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B001W2XZOS/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_51WRGR4N7Q3R4MHHNX4G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## spi (Jan 5, 2022)

I buy solder in tubes, as it's easier to hold on to than having a big spool.

I've stuck to using either MG Chemicals 4860 or Kester 44 (both are 63/37).  They both work great, but Kester costs a bit more (and has a better smell).


----------



## Bio77 (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool and wind off a stretch, like Barry described, then wind it back up when I'm done.  I think you might want to try a tube of 63/37 and see if you like it better before upgrading to a spool.


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

spi said:


> I buy solder in tubes, as it's easier to hold on to than having a big spool.
> 
> I've stuck to using either MG Chemicals 4860 or Kester 44 (both are 63/37).  They both work great, but Kester costs a bit more (and has a better smell).


You probably should stop snorting that stuff!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool and hold the spool in my hand to guide the 3-4 inches I have unwound. I keep a bit of plastic wrap around the spool to protect my hands. I dont touch the actual solder with my hands.


----------



## spi (Jan 5, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I use a spool and hold the spool in my hand to guide the 3-4 inches I have unwound. I keep a bit of plastic wrap around the spool to protect my hands. I dont touch the actual solder with my hands.


I end up touching solder a lot despite my efforts not to.  I think since it's an alloy it shouldn't be too bad (lead will be inert)?  That's what I tell myself anyway, and I hope it's alright.  I do wash hands every time I stop soldering.


----------



## peccary (Jan 5, 2022)

spi said:


> I end up touching solder a lot despite my efforts not to.  I think since it's an alloy it shouldn't be too bad (lead will be inert)?  That's what I tell myself anyway, and I hope it's alright.  I do wash hands every time I stop soldering.


I use D-Wipes after playing with solder. It's some kind of peace of mind. 






						Amazon.com: D-Lead D-Wipe Disposable Towels - 70 towels Per Container, WT-071 : Health & Household
					

Buy D-Lead D-Wipe Disposable Towels - 70 towels Per Container, WT-071 on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 5, 2022)

peccary said:


> I use D-Wipes after playing with solder. It's some kind of peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started using d wipes per @peccary recommendation after my daughter was born


Edit: and wearing an apron


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

peccary said:


> I use D-Wipes after playing with solder. It's some kind of peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder I've always thought plumbers were a little "Different"


----------



## Robert (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a spool, as I have done for 20+ years.

I'm not saying you _should, _I'm just saying I_ do.  _

I wash my hands when I'm done soldering... religiously, to a fault... but I suffer a bit from obsessive compulsive disorder so I also wash my hands after doing pretty much anything... including showers and washing my hands. (sad but completely true)


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 5, 2022)

I used to chew on lead fishing sinkers as a kid. I can use all the prophylactics I can get these days.🙄


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

When I was a very young rookie in tech school, we used to take Mercury out of old thermostats and roll it around in our hands


----------



## peccary (Jan 5, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I used to chew on lead fishing sinkers as a kid. I can use all the prophylactics I can get these days.🙄


My grandpa was an engineer/inventor and I can still picture him in his shop with a piece of solder hanging from his mouth.


----------



## Coda (Jan 5, 2022)

I use lead-free on a spool. I put a nail on the edge of my work space to hold it. It only sometimes becomes entangled with the cord of my soldering iron…


----------



## peccary (Jan 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> I use lead-free on a spool. I put a nail on the edge of my work space to hold it. It only sometimes becomes entangled with the cord of my soldering iron…


What kind of lead free do you use? I've never tried it because I read that it's harder to work with.


----------



## Coda (Jan 5, 2022)

peccary said:


> What kind of lead free do you use? I've never tried it because I read that it's harder to work with.





			https://www.amazon.com/ZSHX-Solder-solder-electrical-soldering/dp/B07QWTPJYP/ref=sxts_rp_s1_0?crid=2FHBDFRG8TKME&cv_ct_cx=lead+free+solder&keywords=lead+free+solder&pd_rd_i=B07QWTPJYP&pd_rd_r=f46a2826-a322-400b-8bfb-561147ab58c8&pd_rd_w=bJmry&pd_rd_wg=NnwXq&pf_rd_p=812617d5-aa62-4dbd-9cd5-703ea1bd0c5e&pf_rd_r=A6AM3DYZ30ATWNBHV5N8&psc=1&qid=1641436461&sprefix=lead+free+solde%2Caps%2C124&sr=1-1-cb9ed203-36f2-497c-b389-dfec57adb781
		


It’s not the best, but it works very well. I’ve never had an issue. I’ve gone through two spools in the last 6 or 7 months. Has a pleasant smell too…


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> I use lead-free on a spool. I put a nail on the edge of my work space to hold it. It only sometimes becomes entangled with the cord of my soldering iron…


I keep my spool on the left and my Iron on the right


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 5, 2022)

...I tried to smoke some fish once, but i couldn't keep the pipe lit.
Has anyone else accidentially grabbed their spool of hookup wire and tried to solder with that?!😵


----------



## peccary (Jan 5, 2022)

Coda said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ZSHX-Solder-solder-electrical-soldering/dp/B07QWTPJYP/ref=sxts_rp_s1_0?crid=2FHBDFRG8TKME&cv_ct_cx=lead+free+solder&keywords=lead+free+solder&pd_rd_i=B07QWTPJYP&pd_rd_r=f46a2826-a322-400b-8bfb-561147ab58c8&pd_rd_w=bJmry&pd_rd_wg=NnwXq&pf_rd_p=812617d5-aa62-4dbd-9cd5-703ea1bd0c5e&pf_rd_r=A6AM3DYZ30ATWNBHV5N8&psc=1&qid=1641436461&sprefix=lead+free+solde%2Caps%2C124&sr=1-1-cb9ed203-36f2-497c-b389-dfec57adb781
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not the best, but it works very well. I’ve never had an issue. I’ve gone through two spools in the last 6 or 7 months. Has a pleasant smell too…


I might check it out. I have a good amount of my Kester left but if I can find something that works similarly that's lead free I might make the switch. 

And the smell is my favorite part, too 💀💀💀⚰️🥀


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 5, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> I started (and still use) these tubes, never thought I’d be 48 builds in. Always wanted to pick up a spool but thought, “just one more pedal I don’t need a huge spool”. 600 tubes later…. Lead free Kester. I know I know but it is what it is.


Same reasoning here, but I finally bought a spool  a month ago. But I used it to refill the couple of empty tubes I kept.
I've always used MG Chemical 63/37  0.032" and I love it.


----------



## Barry (Jan 5, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Same reasoning here, but I finally bought a spool  a month ago. But I used it to refill the couple of empty tubes I kept.
> I've always used MG Chemical 63/37  0.032" and I love it.


I just checked my spool and had to edit my post it is 63/37 not 60/40 It's all I've ever used, not saying much as I'm nearing the end of my second spool


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jan 5, 2022)

Big 'ol spool of kester set on its side is great for my needs.


----------



## Stickman393 (Jan 6, 2022)

Spool.  I use a duplex stand: one for larger core, one for smaller core.

I only break out the 60/40 when I need to desolder something. SN100C is my alloy of choice.


----------



## andare (Jan 6, 2022)

I use a spool of 60/40 just sitting on my table. That Kester 44 costs about 50 euros plus shipping in Poland and I haven't been able to find 63/37.

You guys also got me paranoid now. I guide the solder with my bare right hand and wash my hands at intervals with regular soap. I guess I need to wear gloves and use those wipes to remove metals. I also wear a mask but I need to buy glasses and a helmet and a hazmat suit.

Anyway I solder in my living room/bedroom.

Give it to me straight, doc, how long do I have?


----------



## Stickman393 (Jan 6, 2022)

andare said:


> I use a spool of 60/40 just sitting on my table. That Kester 44 costs about 50 euros plus shipping in Poland and I haven't been able to find 63/37.
> 
> You guys also got me paranoid now. I guide the solder with my bare right hand and wash my hands at intervals with regular soap. I guess I need to wear gloves and use those wipes to remove metals. I also wear a mask but I need to buy glasses and a helmet and a hazmat suit.
> 
> ...


Alas, you don't.  We're all already dead.

...though, on a more serious note: Personally, I'm a little paranoid about lead.  No amount is good for an individual...but actually getting it in your body isn't particularly easy if you handle the stuff right.

Soldering itself is hazardous to your health regardless of lead content.  That flux vapor...no good for your lungs.

The lead in solder does not vaporize, but it can turn to dust. Especially when one uses a wire type tip cleaner.  It's density won't let it be airborne for long, but its still a potential hazard even if just when you're emptying out your tip cleaner that I prefer to avoid based on how well Sn100C performs.  Slightly higher melting point, but still eutectic.  Only downside is that its certainly more difficult from a reworking perspective.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 6, 2022)

It's kinda sounding like I should try a spool. I've got one tube left as a backup.


----------



## fig (Jan 6, 2022)

I tried soldering, but it kept melting my breadboard...🤪

I have a spool of Kester 44 for thru-hole stuff. I pull a length and cut it with the hot iron.

A carbon-filtered exhaust fan, D-Wipes, and D-Lead hand soap. I'll forget and scratch my head or grab my coffee cup, but I'm okay with that being the exception rather than the rule. No little ones about.


----------



## TravisM (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm using an old mini-spool of 62/36/2 Radio Shack branded high tech solder. When I get through it, I'll try some version of Kester.


----------



## peccary (Jan 6, 2022)

andare said:


> I use a spool of 60/40 just sitting on my table. That Kester 44 costs about 50 euros plus shipping in Poland and I haven't been able to find 63/37.
> 
> You guys also got me paranoid now. I guide the solder with my bare right hand and wash my hands at intervals with regular soap. I guess I need to wear gloves and use those wipes to remove metals. I also wear a mask but I need to buy glasses and a helmet and a hazmat suit.
> 
> ...


I believe that @Pedal2222 is in Germany and uses lead-free (i think it's required there?). He may have a suggestion that you can get your hands on and given the level of his soldering it's gotta be good stuff.


----------



## spi (Jan 6, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> I started (and still use) these tubes, never thought I’d be 48 builds in. Always wanted to pick up a spool but thought, “just one more pedal I don’t need a huge spool”. 600 tubes later…. Lead free Kester. I know I know but it is what it is.



I tried lead-free once and didn't like it at all (no idea what brand it was).  However, after reading this thread I decided to try the Kester version, since their stuff is usually deemed the best--I just placed an order to try it out.   I'm hoping it works well, and if not, I'll go back to leaded.


----------



## peccary (Jan 6, 2022)

spi said:


> I tried lead-free once and didn't like it at all (no idea what brand it was).  However, after reading this thread I decided to try the Kester version, since their stuff is usually deemed the best--I just placed an order to try it out.   I'm hoping it works well, and if not, I'll go back to leaded.


Let us know what you think - I'm interested in how it works out.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 6, 2022)

As long as I can remember I've been using Aim 60/40 (the stuff small bear sells) without issue. I've been using the same iron tip for years with it. I had some stuff that came with a radio shack iron in the 90's and it ate the tip off in a few hours.


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2022)

Coda said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ZSHX-Solder-solder-electrical-soldering/dp/B07QWTPJYP/ref=sxts_rp_s1_0?crid=2FHBDFRG8TKME&cv_ct_cx=lead+free+solder&keywords=lead+free+solder&pd_rd_i=B07QWTPJYP&pd_rd_r=f46a2826-a322-400b-8bfb-561147ab58c8&pd_rd_w=bJmry&pd_rd_wg=NnwXq&pf_rd_p=812617d5-aa62-4dbd-9cd5-703ea1bd0c5e&pf_rd_r=A6AM3DYZ30ATWNBHV5N8&psc=1&qid=1641436461&sprefix=lead+free+solde%2Caps%2C124&sr=1-1-cb9ed203-36f2-497c-b389-dfec57adb781
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not the best, but it works very well. I’ve never had an issue. I’ve gone through two spools in the last 6 or 7 months. Has a pleasant smell too…


Cost a bit more, 100 grams @ $12.99 for less than a quarter pound


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 6, 2022)

spi said:


> I tried lead-free once and didn't like it at all (no idea what brand it was).  However, after reading this thread I decided to try the Kester version, since their stuff is usually deemed the best--I just placed an order to try it out.   I'm hoping it works well, and if not, I'll go back to leaded.


I’ve never had any issues with it. I usually run my iron at 400°.


----------



## spi (Jan 30, 2022)

peccary said:


> Let us know what you think - I'm interested in how it works out.


I just finished a build with this Kester lead-free.  I think it was better than the last time I tried a lead-free solder, but then again I'm more experienced than the last time I tried it, so that might have helped.

At first I was hating it, but once I realized I needed to use more heat with it, things went smoother.  It still didn't seem as easy to flow as the 63/37 I'm used to, but it worked fine, and I could use it pretty effectively.


----------

